# **FRAMED Shelby Speedline  BICYCLE ***



## blincoe (Feb 28, 2022)

I put $40 on shipping, could be more or less. However, whatever the amount is, is what is paid by buyer.

I got this a custom frame due to the size, that better quality glass, no glare etc.

check it out.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

What are the measurements! Please


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

$50.00


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

150.00


----------



## blincoe (Mar 1, 2022)

No deal, I’ll get measurements of it. I have more than $150 into it.


----------



## Str8 (Mar 5, 2022)

Is this an original advertisement?


----------



## Str8 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello? Is it original, and still available?


----------



## blincoe (Mar 7, 2022)

Someone buy it


----------



## Str8 (Mar 8, 2022)

Answer the question!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2022)

I believe it is a reproduction. Shawn, Freqman1 had these made several years ago.

Very nice piece though. If I owned any Shelby’s, I’d be all over it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> I believe it is a reproduction. Shawn, Freqman1 had these made several years ago.
> 
> Very nice piece though. If I owned any Shelby’s, I’d be all over it.



Actually @sm2501 (Scott) had these made. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2022)

I thought that as well, but I saw an add from you years ago.

I just searched it, and I see now that Scott actually had them made, but you posted the add to gauge interest. I stand corrected.


----------



## blincoe (Mar 8, 2022)

Str8 said:


> Answer the question!



sorry I thought I sent you a message


----------



## 1motime (Mar 8, 2022)

Question is How Large Is It?


----------

